# il / lui / lui, il - pronom sujet conjoint ou disjoint



## femmejolie

L'emploi de "lui" comme sujet est incorrect ou inhabituel. Je ne peux penser qu'à un cas où l'on peut trouver "lui" comme sujet : lorsque l'on parle d'un couple, par exemple "J'ai fait la connaissance de nos voisins, c'est un couple d'âge mûr. *Lui* est artiste-peintre et elle est ingénieur dans l'industrie automobile."
On ne pourrait mieux dire *Il* est artiste-peintre et elle....
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi s'emploie "lui" dans ce cas.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est correct, c'est sûr. C'est pour faire la même distinction que dans elle et lui (et non elle et il)...
Pour plus de détails voir les linguistes 
++
Cal


----------



## niko

D'instinct, et sans aucune explication profonde sur ce phénomène, je dirais que cela permet de "garder le focus", de bien insister sur la personne dont on parle, et d'appuyer le contraste en "lui" et "elle". Ceci dit, l'emploi de "il" dans ce cas là n'est pas une erreur.
La question est intéressante, et j'espère que des linguistes passionnés viendront apporter un éclaircissement moins empirique!


----------



## Grop

Je pense que c'est pour insister qu'on parle de lui (l'homme du couple) et pas du couple. Comme ce personnage masculin n'a pas encore été mentionné ça pourrait sembler bizarre d'en parler comme "il", d'autant plus qu' "il" n'est ni le sujet, ni l'objet de la phrase précédente.


----------



## Anne345

Pour les amateurs : lui est ce qu'on appelle une "forme disjointe" du pronom personnel (moi, toi, soi, lui, elles, eux, elles) : 
Ces formes peuvent s'employer comme sujet quand 
-  le sujet est séparé du verbe par autre chose qu'un pronom personnel : _lui aussi est artiste_
- le pronom s'oppose à un autre terme : _lui est artiste, sa femme est ingénieur_
- le pronom est coordonné à un autre sujet : _ni lui ni sa femme ne sont commerçants
_- le pronom est redondant part rapport au sujet se trouvant à sa place habituelle : _lui, il le fera_
- le verbe manque ou il n'est pas à un mode personnel : _qui est l'artiste du couple ? lui 
_- le pronom est sujet réel : _il ne manque que lui
_- le pronom est mis en évidence par c'est ... qui : _c'est lui qui est artiste_


----------



## LV4-26

Deux bucherons devant deux arbres.
A : "Je coupe le petit et tu coupes le gros."

La phrase est correcte mais pas très convaincainte. 'A' aimerait bien la rendre plus expressive, mettre en relief le parallèle entre ce qu'il va faire et ce que B va faire, exprimer quelque chose du genre : "d'un côté, il y a moi qui vais couper le petit, de l'autre il y a toi qui vas couper le gros". (En anglais, ce serait simple, il suffirait de mettre en accent sur _je _et un autre sur _tu._ Mais cette possibilité  n'existe pas en français - ou rarement - donc, il faut trouver une autre solution)

Sans aller jusqu'à faire une phrase aussi longue, il peut dire :
Moi, je coupe le petit et toi, tu coupes le gros.

C'est le même phénomène qui se passe dans la phrase proposée. Sauf qu'à la troisième personne du singulier, on a la possibilité, plus élégante, de supprimer le deuxième pronom personnel

Lui , il est artiste peintre et elle , elle est ingénieur...


----------



## emsweetheart

Lui pourrait le faire. 
Lui, il pourrait le faire

Quelle est la difference entre ces deux phrases? C'est une question de registre?


----------



## Micia93

Je ne suis pas sûre que "lui pourrait le faire" soit grammaticalement correct.
Il vaut mieux dire : "lui, il pourrait le faire"

:=)


----------



## fozzano

Bonjour,
A mon sens, ces deux phrases ont exactement le même sens et pourraient être utilisées dans le même contexte. Le double pronom "lui, il", peut donner une très légère connotation plus familière, mais à peine...


----------



## Ploupinet

Moi, je trouve que la seconde phrase est plutôt sur un ton de reproche (en gros : il aurait déjà dû le faire), alors que la première me paraît neutre. Bien entendu, ce n'est que mon point de vue


----------



## fozzano

Ploupinet a raison, ça m'avait échappé!
Cela dépend du contexte, évidemment, mais ça peut sonner comme un reproche, notamment si on parle à quelqu'un qui ne peut pas "le" faire.


----------



## Pohana

"Lui pourrait le faire. 
Lui, il pourrait le faire"

Isolée, la première phrase est tout simplement une construction fautive, car Lui suivi d'un verbe, c'est un pronom COI, alors* Faire qqch à qq1 *"On pourrait le lui faire".

La seconde utilise lui= pronom tonique. Pouvoir + (faire qqch)=> pouvoir + (pronom COD + faire) c'est correcte.

À +


----------



## Ploupinet

Non non, la première est correcte je crois bien !


----------



## fozzano

Ploupinet a raison, encore une fois:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/lui/1
(subdivision I. B. 1. a)


> [Suj. prédicatif; forme d'insistance, ou pour s'opposer à un autre pron. pers.; parfois séparé du verbe par une virgule ou par un membre de phrase, à la différence du pron. atone _il(s)__1__, elle(s)_; non commutable avec _moi_ ou _toi, _ces pron. ne pouvant être qu'apposés à un suj.] _À l'asile, on les plaisantait, on disait à Pérez : « C'est votre fiancée ». Lui riait_ (Camus, _Étranger,_ 1942, p. 1132) :
> 7. Les passans qui me voyaient auraient pu dire : Voilà un fidèle croyant. Mais *eux* priaient, et moi j'écoutais; *eux *adoraient, et moi je cherchais à adorer...


----------



## Dekka

Les deux tournures sont correctes dans un contexte bien entendu: le "lui" pronom personnel COI fait référence à un sujet dont on a parlé plus tôt.

Pour moi il y a une nuance entre les deux. La deuxième structure "lui, il pourrait le faire" est une forme d'insistance, voire de reproche, plus qu'une forme d'expression familière... ici la virgule coupe la phrase séparant le pronom personnel COI du reste de la phrase. Cette virgule a un sens fort implicite: elle pourrait être comprise comme "en revanche" "contrairement à machin ou truc"


----------



## rosi63

Mais vraiment on peut utiliser "lui" comme sujet? ça, je ne l'avais jamais entendu, je restais à "il", pronom sujet, "lui" pronom complément ou forme tonique, à utiliser avec le pronom sujet "il", comme dans le deuxième cas. Est-il assez répendu, cet usage, ou bien exceptionnel?
Rosi

MERCI DE CORRIGER MES FAUTES


----------



## Micia93

bien sûr que c'est répandu ! (et un peu familier)
[…]


----------



## itka

> Est-il assez rép*a*ndu, cet usage, ou bien exceptionnel?


Ce n'est pas rare, mais je ne te conseille pas de l'utiliser ainsi, car ça risquerait d'être considéré comme une faute si le contexte ne s'y prête pas parfaitement.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

*Lui non plus il ne sait pas qui c'est*.

Est-ce qu'on peut employer cette tournure comme synonyme de:

_*Il ne sait pas non plus qui c'est*_.

?

Merci!


----------



## tilt

Les deux phrases ont exactement le même sens, la première (que j'écrirais_ Lui non plus*,* il ne sait pas qui c'est._) insistant davantage sur le sujet de la phrase.


----------



## becel

Difficile de faire un synonyme de la deuxième phrase, elle n'est pas franchement correcte en français. En ce qui concerne la première, j'écrirais plutôt:
lui non plus ne sait pas qui c'est (sans le _il_).


----------



## tilt

becel said:


> Difficile de faire un synonyme de la deuxième phrase, elle n'est pas franchement correcte en français. Gardez donc la première!


Comment ça ?
La 2e phrase est on ne peut plus correcte !


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

cela m'étonne également....


----------



## becel

La signification est identique, Yvesil, et je m'en voudrais de vous induire en erreur. Je vais donc être plus nuancée dans mon jugement: pour moi, et seulement pour moi, la phrase du dessous me semble moins fluide en la prononçant, c'est tout. C'est personnel, les deux conviennent.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Donc:

*Lui non plus il ne sait pas qui c'est*.
*lui non plus ne sait pas qui c'est (sans le il, selon Becel)*

Sont également deux formes acceptées ?


----------



## tilt

_Lui non plus, il ne sait pas qui c'est.
Lui non plus ne sait pas qui c'est.
Il ne sait pas non plus qui c'est.
_
Trois possibilités, équivalentes.


----------



## itka

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Tilt !


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis aussi tout à fait d'accord avec tilt.   

Et perso, je préfère avec l'ajout de _il,_ qui fait insistance.   

J'imagine une 4e possibilité (peut-être moins courante) :  _Il ne sait pas qui c'est lui non plus. _


----------



## amyl

Qcumber said:


> Pour moi ce n'est pas du bon français. [...]
> 2) Si lui réussit



 L'ajout de « il » n'est-il pas obligatoire, dans cette formulation ? « Si lui *il* réussit ».
Je n'ai jamais entendu : « si moi réussis » ou « si toi réussis ».


----------



## Astilbe

Non, l'ajout de il n'est pas obligatoire. "Si lui réussit, tout le monde doit réussir". Peut-être est-ce dû à la pronciation "lui - il", répétition de deux voyelles, que le français n'aime pas.
Personnellement, je ne vois pas d'autre explication. C'est en effet bizarre, parce que, comme vous le faites remarquer, on ne dit jamais "si moi réussis", mais bien "si moi je réussis".


----------



## ArthurQ

"Si lui il réussit, tout le monde doit réussir" pourrait éventuellement marquer une insistance sur le sujet, rien de plus. Très utilisé dans le langage courant alors que je vous l'accorde, ça ne sert à rien et c'est moche.


----------



## joyeuselinguiste

'Si lui réussit', 'si lui il réussit', 'si eux réussissent', 'si eux ils réussissent'  sont tous des formes possibles. Les pronoms forts de 3ième personne (_lui, eux_, par opposition aux pronoms faibles _il, ils_) peuvent être sujets ou redoubler un pronom faible sujet. Ce n'est effectivement pas le cas à la 1ère et 2ème personne du singulier. (Et pour P3 féminin, 1ère et 2ème du pluriel, pronoms faibles et forts sont homonymes, donc dans _si nous pouvons, si elles peuvent, si vous pouvez_, impossible de savoir si on a le faible ou le fort...).
Quant à savoir pouquoi, on en est réduit aux hypothèses...


----------



## Deneuved

Salut!

J'ai vu cet example dans mon livre:

Elle aime la campagne et lui aime la ville...

Pourquoi on dit 'lui aime' et pas 'il aime'?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

On utilise le pronom disjoint pour marquer l'*opposition* par rapport au premier sujet (_elle_).


----------



## marcello prevosto

Bonsoir,
je ne comprends pas trop l'emploi que cet auteur que je traduis en ce moment fait du pronom "lui".
Il est question d'une amie journaliste québecquoise que le narrateur a invité à Haïti; il se sent coupable parce que elle s'est retrouvée au mielieu de l'enfer (le tremblement de terre). Voilà un peu de contexte:

"La voilà qui arrive toutes voiles dehors comme une Vénus sortant des flammes. Le photographe Ivanoh Demers la talonne. Lui semble plutôt gêné"

Je me demande: dans ce contraste entre elle et son copain (le photographe), quelle est la fonction de "Lui ecc."?
Il faut entendre cela comme: "Quant à lui, il est / Lui, il est / Quant à lui, par rapport à elle, il est / Au contraire (d'elle), il est..."
Je me trompe? Pouvez-vous m'aider? Merci à tous MP


----------



## aider

Lui = Quant à lui, il


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir Marcello !

Non, tu ne te trompes pas.
Il est certain que tu n'aurais pas eu de doute si le pronom personnel_ lui_ avait été repris par un pronom sujet_ il_ et suivi d'une virgule. Autrement dit, si a phrase avait été rédigée comme suit :_ Lui, il semble plutôt gêné.

_A noter que la phrase soumise est correcte. Le pronom _lui_ peut en effet être employé sans _il_, comme sujet d'insistance_. Ex. Il n'est pas comme vous ; lui est toujours insouciant 
_


----------



## drhex

D'un livre pour des enfants "Le petit Nicolas".

À l'école, Nicolas vient de recevoir son carnet, qui n'était pas bon et qu'il est supposé montrer à ses parents:

"Papa, je savais bien ce qu'il me dirait. Il me dirait que *lui *était toujours le premier de sa classe et que son papa à lui était très fier de mon papa à moi et qu*'il* ramenait de l'école des tas de tableaux d'honneur et de croix et qu'il aimerait me les montrer"

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est "lui" à la première place mais "il" à l'autre.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour drhex.

Insister une fois suffit. Ce serait lourd de répéter et "et que lui".


----------



## Grop

En tout cas comme tu sembles avoir compris le mot lui sert ici à insister, à marquer l'opposition entre le père et Nicolas. En anglais (et je suppose en Suédois) je crois qu'on utiliserait juste un accent pour marquer que le mot il (ou son équivalent) est important. Mais le français n'a pas ce mécanisme (nous n'accentuons pas les mots les plus importants, en tout cas pas consciemment) et donc "lui" est un équivalent de "il", quand on veut insister sur quelque chose (ici une opposition).

Mais comme a dit OLN nous n'aimons pas la répétition.


----------

